# New addition



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

I got a new addition on new year's day!
She's a 6 month old blue dwarf lop x mini rex and is gorgeous.
she's being neutered tomorrow. I'm so nervous and not sure I'm doing the right thing. I mean, I know I am but I just feel really bad


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Good Luck for tomorrow

I am sure she will be fine.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Hope tomorrow goes well....can't wait to see her. What ha e you called her?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

It's defiantly worth it! My old female hedgehog has uterine cancer and is too frail to be spayed, I would hate to have any rabbit in the same condition. 

we look forward to seeing some photos


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

She sounds a gorgeous little thing. Hope everything goes well for her tomorrow xx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

metame said:


> I got a new addition on new year's day!
> She's a 6 month old blue dwarf lop x mini rex and is gorgeous.
> she's being neutered tomorrow. I'm so nervous and not sure I'm doing the right thing. I mean, I know I am but I just feel really bad


Hope it all goes smoothly tomorrow. They should give her some painkiller that will last for the first 24 hours.

Do make sure they also give you some painkiller (probably dog Metacam) to syringe in for a few days afterwards. That will help keep her more comfortable and help stop her worrying the wound.

Have some non gassy treats to tempt her to eat after the op, as she may well be dopey and stressed, and less interested in food. The trick is to get them eating/weeing/pooing asap.

Good luck and Summerhugs.

You know where we are.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'm so nervous. I feel mean doing this too her. More so than with Ritz! 
She's called della (short for mortadella ) I'll post pics in a bit. I can't figure out how to post them on my phone!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Meet Della! (sorry, the photoes are mahoosive! I don't know how else to get them here though!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh my goodness shes beautiful:001_wub: Try not to worry too much, i'm sure she'll be just fine. xx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

She is THE cheekiest, funnyist, cleverest most gorgeous rabbit ever! (In my opinion!) She's the best rabbit I've ever had


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

metame said:


> She is THE cheekiest, funnyist, cleverest most gorgeous rabbit ever! (In my opinion!) She's the best rabbit I've ever had


Aw beautiful with a big personality to match, she sounds perfect


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

What a beauty. 

Good Luck today.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Update... she's fine and I have an appt to pick her up at 16.40


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

metame said:


> Update... she's fine and I have an appt to pick her up at 16.40


Good news. 

Hope she makes a speedy recovery and starts eating and pooing quickly.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

metame said:


> I got a new addition on new year's day!
> *She's a 6 month old blue dwarf *lop x mini rex and is gorgeous.
> she's being neutered tomorrow. I'm so nervous and not sure I'm doing the right thing. I mean, I know I am but I just feel really bad


I read this far and bought you'd treated yourself to a smurf.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

She's home! I think someone needs to tell her she's just had an operation and needs to be resting though! On the plus side... I've never been so happy to see poo!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aw i'm so pleased shes doing so well. Hope she'll be fully recovered from the op in no time at all


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

She's grand  
Healing really well. 

Now Ritz is ill though


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

metame said:


> She's grand
> Healing really well.
> 
> Now Ritz is ill though


Great she is healing well, but what is up with Ritz?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Snuffles  

Went out to him on tues and found him sneezing, hitting at his nose and loads of gunk coming out of [email protected]

He must be feeling a bit better now though cause he fought me giving him abs [email protected]


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

metame said:


> Snuffles
> 
> Went out to him on tues and found him sneezing, hitting at his nose and loads of gunk coming out of [email protected]
> 
> He must be feeling a bit better now though cause he fought me giving him abs [email protected]


Poor thing - but good he is improving.


----------

